# Hello, I'm new



## Zeddie (Nov 3, 2021)

Hello, new to the forum.

I have just started a cycle and will be joining the November/December (2021) cycle buddies.

I am 41 and have high AMH and good egg reserves. I don't have any children and have never been pregnant (with the possible exception of a very early M/C in my late teens). Were trying for just under two years, missed the boat on NHS treatment (I stayed on the pill for a short time before we started trying as we rent and were struggling to find secure housing at the time, obviously regret this now but it seemed sensible at the time).

Me and my partner (male) have done one cycle of IVF in June, followed by PGTA. 19 eggs retrieved, but slow to fertilise and eventually two blastocysts were sent for biopsy and neither useable due to chromosome abnormalities. Very few bound sperm showed, could be an issue with the sperm or the eggs.

Next cycle was due to be ICSI, but was cancelled in theatre (for egg retrieval) as it appeared I had ovulated before egg collection. It did feel pretty 'active' the night before. The meds were different in this cycle, I think because there is a higher risk of OHSS with my AMH levels.

I am on day 4 of my menstrual cycle, started stimming yesterday. I am using Gonal-f and suprecur with a low dose of steroids. I had 12 and 16 follicles at the ultrasound. Have a uterine fibroid and they did measure a cyst outside the ovary, but no concern about those.

I have a needle phobia!💉 It's improving (in part thanks to all the exposure to blood tests and getting my vaccines before we started) but is a bit of an ordeal. It was fie at one point and then we were given alcohol wipes, the cold made me flinch and I went back a few steps. My partner does the injections, thankfully.

I prefer they/them pronouns.

Quite nervous about ovulating at the right time for egg collection, so would love to hear from anyone else who experienced that or has a good idea about whether it's likely to happen again (our doctor said not, so I think I mainly want reassurance!).

Would also love to hear about coping with the needles, keeping the belly relaxed (I am fighting off a compulsion to push my partner away when he does them and very tense).

Generally, I haven't told that many people we are doing IVF and even fewer about our actual cycle dates etc - I just don't want people checking in (I had to tell my manager at work and she started asking if she should start knitting!!). So here to connect with others going through the same thing.


----------



## PDream1980 (Oct 21, 2021)

Zeddie said:


> Hello, new to the forum.
> 
> I have just started a cycle and will be joining the November/December (2021) cycle buddies.
> 
> ...


Welcome . I’m quite new here too . A little older than you at 43 . That’s so positive how many follicles you have and great amh .

I’m not so lucky but still Hopeful . I am
Not taking any medication yet as just finalising what I am
Doing and my period is not due for another week . 

Wishing you the best of luck in this try . How are you feeling on the medication ? X


----------



## Positive20 (Feb 1, 2020)

Hi. 

I use to have a very severe needle phobia when I was younger, luckily I managed to stop the panic attacks I would experience but never thought I would be capable of giving myself needles. Unfortunately I had to due to my partner working shifts and not being at home in the morning when I required the injections. 
Here's the best advice I can give for helping with the needle part.....

Take deep breaths in through your nose and out through your mouth. Each time you breathe out say the word "relax"
I would recommend having something in one of your hands that you can mess with, like a nice pebble, stone or stress ball. I find if I mess with this at the same time (rubbing or rolling it in my hand) as someone else giving me an injection my brain can't focus entirely on the injection and I don't respond as badly.
Have your partner talk to you (about a different subject) to again distract you from your brain focusing just on the injection part.
I find that when health professionals either count before giving me an injection or say "small scratch" that makes me worse and I am better if they just give it.

Obviously if you are administering the injection yourself then you can't do all these tips. 

Good Luck with your treatment. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Zeddie (Nov 3, 2021)

Thanks both! 

Injections are going well this time - I am so glad my partner is doing them! You are so brave to do them Positive20, when you used to have a phobia. I suppose I would have had to find a way if my partner wasn't WFH, but grateful I don't need to! 

I have a squishy toy, which I squeeze and breathe in time with. I've also found the cheesiest relaxation music on YouTube helps - Except sometimes I have to wait because it makes laugh! Get what you mean about the blood tests and the "small scratch", the less I think about what's actually happening the better. 

Phillipas dream - I'm doing okay on the meds. I had horrible pms for years so really expected the hormones to knock me for six, but it's been fine. Suffer a bit after the egg collection, not sure how much is a mild ohss or post meds stuff, or just feeling grotty after the anesthetic.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Keep fingers and toes crossed. All the best


----------

